# lifespan of MM g porteri?



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

How long is it usual for a MM G porteri to live - and are there any signs of them being ready to go, or do they just curl up and die, as it were?

The boy's first T (Cedric, and no, I don't know why) is coming up for two years since his moult into an MM, and I wondered how long they typically live? I've found rough ideas, but nothing very species specific...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Really depends how well its kept. Some people seem to decide their males will die off almost as soon as they mature. But, with watering and small feeding they last quite a while.
Grammostola, Brachypelma and Aphonopelma are likely to live a maximum of 3 years as MM, however there are always instances where they live even longer than that. The nail in the coffin is if they try to moult again.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Males of nearly all species usually live 5-7 years.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a MM G. porteri here that is pushing 4 years mature now. He's still making sperm webs, eating and drinking so he seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spidersnake said:


> Males of nearly all species usually live 5-7 years.


Piffle.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

spidersnake said:


> Males of nearly all species usually live 5-7 years.


I was only repeating what I have been told & read on many occasions. As I'm wrong I'll hold my hands up & admit my mistake.
So what is a reasonable life to expect from a male T?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

it varies vastly, as little as a year if you are lucky from species such as L.violaceopes,but G.porteri can live well in excess of 5 years if conditions are right


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

spidersnake said:


> I was only repeating what I have been told & read on many occasions. As I'm wrong I'll hold my hands up & admit my mistake.
> So what is a reasonable life to expect from a male T?


The original poster is referring to males once they have matured. Do you mean a total life expectancy from sling? It's largely species dependent but also influenced by other factors such as feeding and temperature. It's often said, at least in captivity, that longevity may be closely linked to growth rate which can be influenced by the rate/amount of feeding and temperature. In some species males may reach maturity in 12-24 months and last between 0-18 months once mature. In other species, usually the slow growing ones like Grammostola, males can take 5-10 years to reach sexual maturity and once mature tend to live on a fair bit longer relatively. These figures are rough approximations and it can vary wildly both between and within species.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys; so I reckon Cedric has life in him yet  Nice to know.


----------

